# Poor little man



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Atticus broke his leg two weeks ago, I thought I posted on here about it but I guess I forgot too after I wrote it on another forum I visit because I was so upset crying my eyes out. It isnt the same leg as before and isnt as bad of a break either. We have no idea how it happened...we were at my friends house and he was walking around and a few seconds later he was screaming. The only thing I can think of that could of happened was that their huge lab mix stepped/tripped on him? He's really tiny so anything really could of done it...he's only 3.5 pounds...It all doesn't make any sense still, its a mystery. But its healing well and he got it re wrapped today. He acts as though nothings wrong and is hard to keep still and from walking on it much. Here are some pictures of my baby. (The vet sent him home with that gause hanging out not sure why? I'm not gunna mess with it though I already taped it down after these pics so Atticus doesnt chew it up.) 










his pouty face he uses to get his cookies









and of course him and his best buddy.

















This means no bath for 8 weeks...its only been two and he looks disastrous ahh!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Could his diet be too high in protein making his bones brittle? It is the general concensus in all of my breeder friends that feeding puppy food until one year of age can cause seriously brittle bones. I tell all of my families to switch to adult food at six months old.

Poor wee baby. Thankfully he seems to be a good sport about everything. Give him a smooch from his #1 Canadian fan?!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Poor baby! I think he secretly knows the cast means he gets extra kisses and huge from everyone he meets. Who could resist?

I hope he heals quickly! I've heard of the little poodles getting leg injuries quite often. Considering his size it seems like something that doesn't take much to hurt those little bones.

He sure can make a cast look adorable. That's for sure.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh no! D: Poor Atticus! My friends pom broke her femur a couple weeks ago too =/ she needed a plate put into it, over $3000 in vet bills when it was all said and done. Your mom works for a vet, right? If I remember? So I'm sure he gets extra care at the vets!

Hoping for a fast recovery!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Poor Atticus,sending quick healing vibs his way.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that's just plain unfair! Get well soon, Atticus!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Poor Atticus! Sending lots of gentle hugs his way!


----------



## MyGirlAbby (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh! Its so hard when they are so little. Atticus looks like a tough little guy and I am sure he will mend quickly. I love his sweet face and coloring. He is a beautiful baby. 
On a personal note, I read your post and I am even more fearful for my Gibbs he is just 3 pounds and so tiny but thinks he is HUGE! His best friend in the whole world is my husbands 110 pound Rottie Rocky ( a very well bred gentle Rottie)and I fear that one day Rocky will step on him by accident so we keep them seperate as much as possible unless supervised but the little stinker will try to get around the gate and I find them curled up together!!Gibbs will be up under Rockys chin and Rocky will cover him with his big head like...Gibbs? No I havent seen Gibbs...No Gibbs here. :doh:They are like kids! you cant watch them every minute!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Again:scared: Poor thing. I bet you were a mess. 

I have 2 small dogs living in my house. Although they are more my daughters, I have them half the time and keep them in a similar routine as the spoos. And unfortunately we do not take them to dog parks or allow them out of their roomy crates while we are not home - to minimize the accidents - they obviously happen. 

We do not open the recliner - all doors must stay shut, no exceptions. They are not allowed to jump on or off beds AT ALL. They have plenty of exercise but we are a bit neurotic about minimizing the risks of injury or death. Too many horror stories with small dogs. 

I know you are a very responsible owner and sometimes things just happen - not your fault just sharing our experience. 

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Poor little guy!! Two broken bones is two too many!!! Give him extra kisses for us! The pics with his kitty buddy are just too cute!
Riley had/s a mystery injury to his knee that we have no idea what happened.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for little Atticus! I love him!

BTW, have you seen that we are putting together a Poodles of Poodleforum Calendar? Are you interested in submitting a photo of Atticus? You have so many good ones of him!

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/9920-one-week-left-submit-photos-calendar.html


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

poor little guy! - keep him away from the big guys! sometimes Kujo tries to play with Gabby - she is 9 lbs - and she yells at him - she is afraid of the big paw!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Feel better litte Atticus!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Awww.... poor little guy. I feel so bad for him. I think he is just so little, it doesn't take much for an accident to happen. 

He is such a trooper! He really does make a cast look great. What a cute little pouty face. Zulee is sending him get well kisses.

:hugs: for a quick recovery.


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Is that the same leg as last time? If so, did they pin it? Just curious. My Toy broke his leg as a puppy but it was pinned and healed nicely. He's now 15 and does all kinds of dumb things like antagonizes the puppy and even jumps off of things now and then. We've luckily not had any issues since.

Poor Atticus! Hope his recovery is a quick one!


----------



## HOTW (Aug 31, 2010)

I feel so bad when the little gusy break something although maybe the cat's th eculprit??LOL Do you check under him to make sure Atticus isn't stuck there? Too cute they are!!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Poor Atticus! Hope this is the last broken leg for him.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Poor little darling, indeed! I hope Atticus heals fast and well. He may be a tiny dog, but he's got a HUGE spirit, it'll get you both through his recovery I'm sure. All good wishes and lots of kisses to the big/little "A"!


----------

